# 12 Hp Kohler Wont Start



## montyrhody (Mar 1, 2005)

I have a Kohler 12 Hp that wont start. I have spark and gas is getting to the plug because it is wet. It acts like it wants to start at times but after a few minutes of trying to start it there is nothing. I want to try to adjust the valves and I was wondering how to get the cylinder to TDC on the compression stroke.


----------



## Phil F (Feb 16, 2005)

remove sparkplug and turn it over by hand to tdc on compression to adjust valve clearance


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

what kohler engine is it ? it might have hydraulic tappits if it does you dont adjust them , what is the compression ? how did it act up did it just do it all @ once ? might have water in fuel ,,, does it have a rc 12 yc spark plug ?


----------



## Phil F (Feb 16, 2005)

i was assuming it was a k model engine


----------



## Phil F (Feb 16, 2005)

i was assuming it was a k model engine i i should of asked before answering sorry


----------



## montyrhody (Mar 1, 2005)

It is a K series engine. I adjusted the valves and it fired right up. I changed the ignition from breakerless to a breaker, does anyone know how to connect the rectifier with the new ignition?


----------

